# Corsair PC6400 DDR2 Overclock



## zhanger (Apr 3, 2005)

I just got 2GB (2 x 1GB) of the Corsair PC6400 XMS2 Pro series RAM. I've installed it onto a P5AD2-E Premium motherboard, which is set to overclock to 20% when there is a heavy load. Using CPU-Z, I've see the frequency of my RAM go as high as 240Mhz. The RAM is set 1:1 with the FSB. My question is, what is the actual speed the RAM is running at? Is there a better way of overclocking this RAM?

Another question I had kind of related to the RAM overclocking is the NOS feature. I have it disabled in the BIOS, but when I enable it (only setting is 30% increase), the computer refuses to boot Windows and I have to reset the jumper to get it to work again. Is there something I'm missing here? Will getting this to work consequently boost the RAM performance?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

overclocking such a modern fast system is a fruitless adventure >>> there is no way in hades you can even come close to maximizing the abilities of your CPU or Ram >>>> especially on a 32-bit operating system. The band width just plain wont allow enough threads of info to catch the CPU or 2 gigs of ram >>>> maybe someday when the 64bit bus and OS are here we will have to wait and see 

until then I don't care if you multitask four diff programs >>>> watch a resource meter available in most monitoring software utilities (such as the free one PC wizard in my sig) the CPU and memory usage may go up as high as 50-60% for a Brief Milli second then drop back down to 30-40% >>>> so by overclocking you are just adding to a headroom that cant ever be utilized anyway

also with overclocking >>> be very careful and watch your CPU and other temps closely I have found that in order to maintain a consistent 20% overclock you will need water cooling 

5% is more realistic and maybe 10% if your lucky; is about all you can achieve with an air cooled system

I have never seen a sustained 30% overclock without frying something !!

be careful and enjoy your rig >>>>>

PS: we do have a few staff members (Please & Whodat) that I know of off the top of my head that like to overclock; perhaps they can chime in with some advice for you to achieve your goals; but I hope youre not looking for an improvement that you can actually see; my experience is that most overclockers with modern componets just enjoy pushing the limits of the system and tinkering; which there is nothing wrong with that !!!!! but be prepared to spend some redundant dollars for reconstruction.


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

I have the same RAM, more or less, just doesn't have the stupid little usage meters on them, and it becomes unstable at 875mhz, whereas stock speed is 800mhz. Much more than that and mine doesn't boot either. 

I agree with the above, overclocking by 30% is pretty tough. It's probably too much for your computer, that's why it won't boot. Your computer seems to be at it's limit between 20 and 30%. Do yourself a favor and either overclock less, or don't at all for the sake of your equipment.


----------

